# Liquid stone. How the "ancients" may have built their mega structures.



## Shadow11 (May 21, 2022)

_View: https://youtu.be/3CPMXeuSWq4_​


My husband just showed me this today. He used to work in union construction and he said they literally could build any shape out of wood forms and then fill with concrete and set. Did the past have a mixture like concrete and just built wood forms at the site poured the mixture and let it set. No moving or lifting required? Thought I'd share with the community.


----------



## Sovereine (May 22, 2022)

Nowadays liquid stone is called " geopolymers" more or less. A fancy sounding word that covers up the idea that the ancients were doing the same thing- but better!


----------



## Shadow11 (May 22, 2022)

Sovereine said:


> Nowadays liquid stone is called " geopolymers" more or less. A fancy sounding word that covers up the idea that the ancients were doing the same thing- but better!



Yes! Just like polymer clay for art. I've seen my husband's and my dad's work. I too am pretty artsy so once he was explaining forms and molds I didn't need anymore evidence. I just can't believe how naive I feel to think only clay and concrete were the only compounds used to create. Especially with all the slimes and goo we can make in our kitchen for the kids today. I've even made paw print stones from flour. And that we think they needed tools. Even today you can just throw the powder in your mold add some water and mix right in the spot you want it.


----------



## myth (May 23, 2022)

Geopolymer or Natural Rocks? The Geological Truth of Sacsayhuaman, Peru | Ancient Architects​
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKrlR_DUXtY_


----------



## luddite (May 25, 2022)

Here is the Geopolymer Institute. They build a mini pyramid from liquid. Scroll down to the video and watch a bunch of old folk build a pyramid.





Your browser is not able to display this video.




Pyramids (4) Videos and book – Geopolymer Institute






One day it would be nice to buy this (299.00 € ex. tax) from the Geopolymer Institute.

Geopolymer Bundle (the book Geopolymer + Video tutorials) – Geopolymer Institute Shop


----------



## Udjat (May 25, 2022)

Wow, it is really hard for me to get through one of Ancient Architects episode because the narrator is a little monotone.  But it was filled with interesting information.  Looking at the Sacsayhuaman plateau, and the stone walls, I get a feeling that it was easy for the construction of the area structures.  Why different shapes, for aesthetics?  These rock walls look more like sand bags squashed on top of each other, that solidified after a quick baking.  A question I also have is why build something out of material that you know will be susceptible to the elements?  I would like to know how much iron content is within the stone as well.  Maybe some sort of magnetic properties are within the stones and the surrounding area and was used to construct this place.  

The video also mentions the stone makes quite a sound when struck with a hammer, so that leads me to think of acoustic levitation.  It might have been a mix of all these stone manipulation processes that were used by the builders. What ever it was, the beings who created this place knew the layout of the land well, specifically the geology of this place.  

I would also like to mention I get a mining kind of feel from this area.


----------



## luddite (May 26, 2022)

Udjat said:


> Wow, it is really hard for me to get through one of Ancient Architects episode because the narrator is a little monotone.  But it was filled with interesting information.


Check the embedded video I added in the comment above yours. Easier to understand and contains a real world experiment/example.


----------



## Pinetree (May 28, 2022)

If you can find a copy of The Pyramids - An Enigma Solved by Joseph Davidovits printed in the 1980’s, it’s worth a read. I read it in the early 90’s and was convinced. He’s French and started the Geopolymer Institute. They’ve made a lot of progress since then, but the basic foundation is sound. There’s a couple of books written since the 80’s by Davidovits that fleshes out the details. Geopolymer.org


----------



## B.Kerr (May 30, 2022)

Shadow11 said:


> _View: https://youtu.be/3CPMXeuSWq4_​
> 
> 
> My husband just showed me this today. He used to work in union construction and he said they literally could build any shape out of wood forms and then fill with concrete and set. Did the past have a mixture like concrete and just built wood forms at the site poured the mixture and let it set. No moving or lifting required? Thought I'd share with the community.



that makes a lot of sense


----------



## luddite (May 30, 2022)

Pinetree said:


> If you can find a copy of The Pyramids - An Enigma Solved by Joseph Davidovits printed in the 1980’s, it’s worth a read. I read it in the early 90’s and was convinced. He’s French and started the Geopolymer Institute. They’ve made a lot of progress since then, but the basic foundation is sound. There’s a couple of books written since the 80’s by Davidovits that fleshes out the details. Geopolymer.org


Please read previous comments. Videos and links to his work were provided.


----------



## ThomasVonDerBosch (Jun 8, 2022)

I always wondered why some of these complex stone structures had what looked like broken lifting lugs on the sides of them. I hypothesise these were mistakes from an overnight blowout of the molding sack the geopolymers were formed in.


----------



## trismegistus (Jun 8, 2022)

ThomasVonDerBosch said:


> I always wondered why some of these complex stone structures had what looked like broken lifting lugs on the sides of them. I hypothesise these were mistakes from an overnight blowout of the molding sack the geopolymers were formed in.



For reference:
What Are These Strange "Knobs" On Megalithic Stones In Peru - Hidden Inca Tours


----------



## Quiahuitl (Jun 8, 2022)

I've seen lugs like this in Egypt too.  I think there was a device that softened the stone (and possibly made it weightless as well) and these are the attachment points.

Edit - I saw this in an uncompleted pyramid in Giza.  The pyramids were built from the outside in, starting with blocks laid out in squares then putting another row of blocks inside what was already there.  On the innermost row, the blocks appeared square on all the surfaces that butted up against another block; but in the innermost side they looked lozenge shaped, as if the stone had been softened. Plus there were two lugs on each inner face, looking rather like when you pull plasticine apart.


----------



## Udjat (Jun 8, 2022)

I am surprised that no one has mentioned Wiseup on youtube.  I think that this dudes' theory is pretty interesting when discussing this particular site. 

Now if you look at a site called Puma Punku which is about 9 hr. drive from here, you will see a connection between time and builders of these sites.  You will also notice that at Puma Punku, it looks like the area had been submerged in water, leaving the huge stones to just sink in the mud like quick sand. You will find the same sort of at Sacsayhuaman.  I also wanted to put out there and ask, has there been any study in the magnetic field of this area?  I notice that these rocks have iron stains and if this rock has enough metal in it, it can be moved with a magnet, a very strong magnet.  Also, I would like to know if there has been any testing for radioactivity?  Some radiation life spans can last for thousands of years, or have these sites been around long enough for the radiation to have died?

Like I said before, these sites to me, look like the building process was clean and virtually and easy feat.  I know the materials are a bit different but if you look at the Giza plateau for example, nothing looks like it was easy to build and it looks labor intensive.   The materials that make up these blocks were done with precision and were done with geological knowledge.


----------



## ThomasVonDerBosch (Jun 8, 2022)

Looking at those pics They look to purposeful to be mold blow outs. Perhaps they are the opposite of a blowout and are actually where the liquid stone was poured in? Like a hot runner in an injection mold.


----------



## BusyBaci (Jun 8, 2022)

The stone walls remind me a lot of Hesco Bastions but instead of filling them with dirt or sand, the constructors poured in a special type of concrete. Others have said it is geo-polymer. Someone should really do a composition analysis of these so called stone walls, it will be interesting to know what blend did they use in the past.




_Hesco bastion_​


----------



## Udjat (Jun 9, 2022)

I am not so sure about this mold thing.  If you can show me two stones that are exactly the same on the wall at Sacsayhuaman, I might consider a pouring into a mold scenario, but I just don't think so.  Why would you build all kinds of different mold sizes. That would be loco.  Maybe the "rock" material was heated just enough to make the "rock" blobs like playdough consistency.  That would be an easier transport.  Or the material that was to become what we see today, was poured into individual "bags" and then stacked, then hardened once in place, but still this would be illogical.  Or would it?  
 It almost seems like whomever or whatever built this place at Sacsayhuaman, had a rhyme and a reason for this type of build, and it also looks to me like it is a real testament to their building techniques, and how simple they made it look.  Almost like a showcase, sort of showing off if you will.

BusyBaci is correct, the right people doing real investigative work, with like minded individuals at this site and many other sites of course, would be great.  There could be some real breakthroughs with the correct data.


----------



## ThomasVonDerBosch (Jun 9, 2022)

Agreed, a mold doesn't fit the construction unless it was a flexible bag or sack. However these would make roughly the same size stones. Im leaning towards a homogenous clay like material that could be easily cut into manageable pieces then   rough cast in place using a method that increases the "open" time of staying pliable, like clay, long enough to finish the edges cleanly. They may have been able to controlled the drying of the outside by wetting. Or even re-soften the outsides to smooth them out.  Some of the pics look like a tool had scraped the outside quite deeply which would indicate it was soft at the time. The lugs may have held candles or other decorative adornment. Or they had an affinity for rock climbing.


----------



## luddite (Jun 10, 2022)

I still think the geopolymer institute is correct on all of this. Boards are used to create the rock cavity and then geopolymer is poured in. It takes the cavity shape, The boards then get removed and moved to the next position. This isnt a perfect science, its random and that why we see all manner of shapes and sizes. The blob type ones probably had the boards removed too early and lost some of their shape prior to setting.


----------



## AllLuckNoSkill (Jun 10, 2022)

The geopolymer thing explains a lot of things that were previously a mystery. The pyramids for example...it eliminates the main problem of their construction which is the cutting, transport and assembly of all those blocks. They didn't have to cut, because they were moulded on site. They didn't need to construct ''special purpose ships or wagons'' to transport the blocks, because all they did was transport sand. Also, assembly becomes much more logical: you mould and dry the first ''step'' of the pyramids, you simply wait for it to dry and continue with the next step...no cranes, 500m long ramps or other engineering complexities required.
It also explains, at least to me, how they managed to ''cut'' all those chambers inside of the pyramids. They didn't cut, it was already ''cut'' into the block during the moulding process and then just assembled together following a plan by the ''chief'' engineer/architect.


----------

